# New repainted blowmold tombstone



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

He's a blow mold tombstone I did in memory of my Dad....
http://www.flickr.com/photos/peanut5150/


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats cool..
What does the original look like?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice job peanut -it looks cool all lighted up-other pics are goood too


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

Very nice tribute to your Dad. Was he a Haunter too?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice tribute, my friend.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Peanut~
What a great tribute! I have tossed the idea back and forth of whether or not to add something for my mom. She LOVED our halloween gatherings and last year was her last year with us! Even though she was sick, she still came to it just be with us!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I think your dad would have loved it!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

The pictures aren't on the first page of the album anymore so I had to find them 

Here are some links to the individual pictures:
tombstone pic 16 on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1283/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@521c62f480
tombstone pic 11 on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1121/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@e095e8f1d5
tombstone pic 17 on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1300/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@7d7105274b
tombstone pic 18 on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1354/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@fc9b18e43b
tombstone pic 19 on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1288/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@05bd005e14
tombstone pic 20 on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1330/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@dd773fb590
tombstone pic 21 on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1212/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@f32b93a653
tombstone pic 15 on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1341/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@828d01d7e8
tombstone pic 12 on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1393/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@9e4a32b312
tombstone pic 13 on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1154/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@4ae516e6f0
tombstone pic 14 on Flickr - Photo [email protected]@[email protected]@http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1303/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@a4e9769d35


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice tribute to your dad - but you ruined the resale value on that blowmold.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

#1 - very cool - dig the metallic background

#2 - whats a blow mold?

#3 - got your VH tix yet?

Edwood


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

That's really great nut...

You've got me thinking now about doing something like that for my dad, who was a great guy!


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Thats a really cool thing to do. It looks great. 
I looked through you other pics as well. Nice work. You out alot into it. Love the the coffins too. and oh yeah,,,, poor little bunnies freezing in the ice.


----------

